# today in east river park, NY



## ReturnTrip (May 1, 2009)

i know its a little short notice but hey


----------



## dime (May 1, 2009)

sounds like fun. too bad im stuck ( for now) in shitty KCMO


----------



## ReturnTrip (May 1, 2009)

dime said:


> sounds like fun. too bad im stuck ( for now) in shitty KCMO



thats fucking lame dude..well im sure you'll figure it out, best of luck man


----------

